# Temporary insulator?



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have seen these insulators supporting old temp romex in buildings that had been left up since the 60's and 70's above ceilings. They're 2 parts and lashed together and hung up with bailing wire or scrap wire. What was the point of them? I mean now a days we just string the romex over whatever is there or tie it to a beam clamp or something. Was additional protection required back in the day? Any of you old timers remember using them?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Never seen such, but I do know that the round reversible insulator in size 22 is rare as hell. Collectors would love to have it.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rare eh ? I should have saved it .







Pete


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Could it have been something related to an older K&T installation that was upgraded to Romex, but they just used the same holes?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Something that is rare and interesting to collectors isn't always valuable.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

robmac85 said:


> I have seen these insulators supporting old temp romex in buildings that had been left up since the 60's and 70's above ceilings. They're 2 parts and lashed together and hung up with bailing wire or scrap wire. What was the point of them? I mean now a days we just string the romex over whatever is there or tie it to a beam clamp or something. Was additional protection required back in the day? Any of you old timers remember using them?
> 
> View attachment 60826


Those split porcelains are called Victor Splits and they're not rare, they're pretty common.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> Those split porcelains are called Victor Splits and they're not rare, they're pretty common.


Cars are not rare either, but certain models were. The particular insulator he has pictured is what I am saying is rare among the population of insulators.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Cars are not rare either, but certain models were. The particular insulator he has pictured is what I am saying is rare among the population of insulators.


What if I post a photo of a brand new case of them? They're not rare here, that's for sure. They're in every ceiling of every hi-rise in NYC, and they're still being installed on temp lighting and power today. Still made in USA to boot.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Used to use them all the time as a kid. That was the 80s.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------

